# Whitney Reservoir.



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone been up there lately or know if you can get up there with the snow.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Whitney Reservoir is open. 

The F.S. road from the Mirror Lake Highway to the lake has been graded. 

The fish are biting.

Normal number of people, campers, watercraft up there. 

The wildflowers are 3 weeks late.


Go, hurry....take Friday off, or a billion "sportsman" will beat you up there. jk, have fun


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

The snow is all but gone up there. What goob said.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

went up last weekend crowded as usual


----------



## wingnutt (Jul 15, 2011)

Already crowded with people and the mosquitoes are thick!


Bring some deet or a head net....


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

wingnutt said:


> Bring some deet or a head net....


don't forget the shovel and a chain.


----------

